# Ruined Vacations?



## mikie (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think i've seen a thread pertaining to this...

Has anyone ever been on a vacation or somesort of retreat from work and winded up ruining it from an injury?

Well for me, I was in Colorado, some alone time before school started back up.  Living in nothing more than a tent, being in the outdoors (relaxation!)

To make a long story short, I was mountain biking in Vail, CO and flew WAY over the handle bars down the mountain.  Conviently, at the base of the mountain is a hospital.  I ended up going home early :angry:

Winded up with a 3rd Degree Right AC separation.  Tore 3 tendons according to the doc, waiting to follow up with the ortho. doc at home.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 19, 2008)

YOW! 

I feel you, a few years back, my brother fell headlong into a brick wall (don't ask) and fractured his skull.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Aug 19, 2008)

ILemt said:


> my brother fell headlong into a brick wall (don't ask)



I'm not sure I can resist...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

*bummer!*

OUCH!!!!!!!   You poor thing!


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 19, 2008)

*Mikie, you keep all your xrays on Photobucket!!? How cool!*

Son, good thing it wasn't your neck!! Now your shoulder will look like Harrison Ford's.
(You know, if one DID keep his or her xrays on Photobuckcet, how convenient!


----------



## emtskibum (Aug 19, 2008)

most likely 3 torn ligaments, instead of tendons. the AC joint is held together by a complex of 3 ligament, and by your xray, you have done a number on them.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have yet to hurt myself on vacation.

of course, when im on vacation i dont do much more than sip scotch and play blackjack.


----------



## reaper (Aug 19, 2008)

Come on now, that glass can get very heavy. You better be careful! Also, watch out for those paper cuts from the cards, they can get infected!


----------



## daedalus (Aug 19, 2008)

My cousin suffered a concussion from a skiing accident while we were vacationing at Lake Tahoe. I got to see patient presentation with a concussion, so now I won't overlook it with my patients!!


----------



## EMERG2011 (Aug 19, 2008)

About 5 years ago, I shattered my patella, and dislocated the entire knee joint - about a week before I was supposed to go study abroad for the summer in Japan...  Instead, I spent the entire summer in a CPM at home watching daytime television...


----------



## ChargerGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

My mom just retired from teaching after thirty something years and went on vacation (she never travels) right after her retirement party with her boyfriend to Montana to relax. They were staying at a friends house and she fell through a trapdoor left open in their laundry room and broke both her ankles. So now shes recovering and had to cancel her other vacations to Cabo etc. Now I get to push her around in a wheelchair and tease her. I was making her try and have my big dogs pull her around like a sled but she didnt like that. Shes in good spirits though and we are going to do some golfing in Mexico anyways later this week for a siblings birthday. Also, I can do tequila shots and drive her around in golf cart to scare her. I've come close to rolling those damn things hehehe


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2008)

*You guys are sick, sick I tell you!*

I never lost a vacation to injury, but I lost an afternoon bodysurfing Manhatten Beach due to a piece of jellyfish down my cutoffs.

I was case managing ortho pts for a couple years and was surprised at how many of my indigent patients could afford to go snowboarding at Donner or Tahoe and then come home to Sacramento County and have us pick up their bill for arthroplasties and therapy.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 20, 2008)

I broke an ankle prior to a scheduled vacation camping on Vancouver Island. My othopedic surgeon was pretty impressed when I actually walked the bottom off my cast.


----------



## MRE (Aug 20, 2008)

I got Mono on my family's vacation a few years ago.  We were going to hike down into the grand canyon and camp at the bottom for a few days.  My tonsils swelled up so much that I was having a hard time eating and talking intelligibly was becoming more and more difficult.  We still hiked in the canyon but had to skip the camping at the bottom.

Still hope to back and do it again.  My parents keep reminding me that we need to do it before their knees go out.  They are both 60+ y/o


----------



## mikie (Aug 20, 2008)

I have also torn an ACL while skiing.  Me and the mountains don't tend to get along!


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 20, 2008)

reaper said:


> Come on now, that glass can get very heavy. You better be careful! Also, watch out for those paper cuts from the cards, they can get infected!



it gets easier as you go along....


----------



## NJN (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets see, I've done an unintentional split and almost dislocated my left leg from the hip when stepping thru a dock board on a river in France. This is also significant because of my male oriented anatomy :blink:. I almost severed my finger whilst on a cabin cruiser in Holland (little kids playing with knives during sizable gales aren't that smart). And i got a very nice scar on my right calf ( 3.5 inches) when i did an unintentional superman off of a bicycle into the Erie Canal in up state NY, again during a boating vacation.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> my male oriented anatomy :blink:.



Oriented towards males or....?????


----------



## NJN (Aug 21, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Oriented towards males or....?????


Excuse my bad choice of words. I meant to say anatomy of the male kind or something to that affect.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Excuse my bad choice of words. I meant to say anatomy of the male kind or something to that affect.



So that would make you... male-ish?


----------



## NJN (Aug 21, 2008)

I see to be having a bad day with words.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I see to be having a bad day with words.



ROFL.. did you mean.. 'seem'???


----------



## NJN (Aug 21, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> ROFL.. did you mean.. 'seem'???



D'oh :wacko:

I mean really really bad day.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 25, 2008)

When I was 8, I fell and broke my arm (nice greenstick fracture of radius) on the first day of vacation...


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a paper cut on my way to the airport by mishandling the plane ticket.  I was rushed to the emergency room stat.


----------

